# Church Government...



## Jaymin Allen (Mar 22, 2008)

Recently I was conversing with a group of Christians and the topic fell unto church government. I was amazed at how many of the individuals in the conversation believed church government was simply a matter of indifference or preference and doesn't really offer any operational points in the Christians life. I am a firm believer that theological insights nearly invariably yield practical implications. Are any of you guys learned on the issue and understand some of the benefits of a strong church government? 

I just picked up the "Who Runs the Church" from the Counterpoint series... Hope it is a bit helpful


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 22, 2008)

Jaymin Allen said:


> Recently I was conversing with a group of Christians and the topic fell unto church government. I was amazed at how many of the individuals in the conversation believed church government was simply a matter of indifference or preference and doesn't really offer any operational points in the Christians life. I am a firm believer that theological insights nearly invariably yield practical implications. Are any of you guys learned on the issue and understand some of the benefits of a strong church government?
> 
> I just picked up the "Who Runs the Church" from the Counterpoint series... Hope it is a bit helpful




Aaron's Rod Blossoming: or the Divine Ordinance of Church Government Vindicated by George Gillespie (1646) Reprinted in 1985 by Sprinkle Publications is an excellent resource on this topic.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 22, 2008)

Chapters 25-31 of the Westminster Confession of Faith (please also consult Scripture proofs) are a good resource.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 23, 2008)

I picked up a Banner of Truth book last year (or maybe the year before) called:

The Reformation of the Church: A collection of Reformed and Puritan documents on Church issues. (Selected with introductory notes by) Iain H. Murray. -- Published by Banner of Truth 1965, reprinted 1987.

I was thumbing through it this afternoon, and remembered this thread. This book might be helpful as it contains selections from a number of Puritans about Church Government.


----------



## Pergamum (Mar 23, 2008)

Jaymin Allen said:


> Recently I was conversing with a group of Christians and the topic fell unto church government. I was amazed at how many of the individuals in the conversation believed church government was simply a matter of indifference or preference and doesn't really offer any operational points in the Christians life. I am a firm believer that theological insights nearly invariably yield practical implications. Are any of you guys learned on the issue and understand some of the benefits of a strong church government?
> 
> I just picked up the "Who Runs the Church" from the Counterpoint series... Hope it is a bit helpful



They might have only been relucatant to jump into an issue that has fostered a lot of heat throughout the centuries. Many people today are anti-institutional and talking of church polity seems to be focusing on institutions rather than Christ. I suspect that my generation is not merely ignorant on this issue but also often unwilling to get too engaged in this topic and they probably quickly change the subject.


----------

